# Flock software



## thescurryhatch (Sep 1, 2012)

I was wondering; Can anyone recommend any software for tracking ones flock,ie. Breeding, feed, medicine, egg hatching etc. It would be great if we could have access through our chicken forumsite.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd talk to the buckeye group. If it exists, they have it!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

So will the girls sign in with a retina scan or a "toe-print" identification? Will there be a punishment if they lie about their egg quotas? Reward for cleanest egg?

Oh, we could start a whole new social networking for the girls!!

Beak Book, or they could hang out at the local online pub, Comb and Waddle..............

Oh my Gosh, sorry I stole the thread, I couldn't help myself. 

I really need to go to bed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

